# Vote here to indicate when your K2/DX was upgraded to 2.5.x



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

This thread is just to provide quasi-real-time info on how the 2.5.x updates are being distributed, as I'm curious if there is any pattern. Comments/complaints about the update itself should probably be redirected to the other active and more applicable threads.

*Which Kindle Do I have?*

Look on the back of your Kindle for the serial number and model number inforamtion. For Kindle 2: if the serial number begins with "B002" and the model number is "D00511", then it is a US (orginal) Kindle 2. If the serial number begins with "B003" and the model number is "D00701" then it is a Global/International Kindle 2. For the DX, if the serial number begins with "B004" then it is a US (original) Kindle DX, while the Global/International DX serial number will begin wtih "B005".

If you have covered up your serial number with a skin or such, turn on your Kindle, go to the Settings page (Home -> Settings), and type in "411" on the keyboard. This should display the "411" page, which will include your Kindle's serial number.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Voted Nog, sorry it wasn't the answer you are hoping for


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Voted Nog, sorry it wasn't the answer you are hoping for


It's not really that I'm hoping for any particular answer, it's just satisfying my curiosity and desire to find patterns.


----------



## Shawn (May 1, 2010)

Wow. it is interesting none of the US version is upgraded.


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm assuming I have the DX US as that's where I am. (I know my K2 is the International version - I bought it after they condensed the models.)  Is there a serial number difference on the DXs to discern them?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Basilius said:


> I'm assuming I have the DX US as that's where I am. (I know my K2 is the International version - I bought it after they condensed the models.) Is there a serial number difference on the DXs to discern them?


For the DX, if the serial number begins with "B004" then it is a US (original) Kindle DX, while the Global/International DX serial number will begin wtih "B005".


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

You're a clever doggie, Nog.

<waits to see if we are really and truly step-children>


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

NogDog said:


> For the DX, if the serial number begins with "B004" then it is a US (original) Kindle DX, while the Global/International DX serial number will begin wtih "B005".


Thanks - changed my vote, then to DXi. It updated last night.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Got v2.5 on my K2i at the end of the first push - middle of May. My DXi updated to v2.5.2 earlier this week.  

I hope a lot more people fill in the poll so you can get a realistic idea of what's going on.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Since I got my wife's K2, back in Sept., she has never received an upgrade via WN.  I've always had to do it manually.  They sent me K2i as a replacement for the K2 that I broke.  The K2i upgraded as soon as I left WN on over night.  Not sure what all of this means, but it would better for Amazon if they just put the upgrade file up for manual download. IMHO


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Interesting that the US versions have not received the updates.  I wonder why global Kindles are getting it first.


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

my DX says  B004 and I still havent gotten anything


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

DD said:


> Interesting that the US versions have not received the updates. I wonder why global Kindles are getting it first.


I bought my DX less than a month ago, and got the DXi. I'm guessing they're upgrading the current hardware first, then back-porting it. I assume there's very slight differences between the versions (otherwise, the font hacks would work on every device instead of a different hack for each one.)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Well, at this point we do have 2 K2-US and 1 DX-US reported as having been upgraded via Whispernet, so there's still hope for us.  (And I'm sure that the small sample size to date along with the lack of any scientific criteria leaves us with a wide margin of error.)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Figured I'd keep some sort of periodic running total here in order to see any trends, plus to keep bumping the thread. 


*Date*​*K2 WN*​*K2 man.*​*K2i WN*​*K2i man.*​*DX WN*​*DX man.*​*DXi WN*​*DXi man.*​06/11/10​2​0​7​14​1​0​5​0​


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

What a great idea for a thread! We should have had this going since April 28th. Oh well. Should be interesting to follow from here on out.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Great thread!  

Something interesting happened when I typed in 411.  My "version" changed from 2.0 to 2.3.  Still, no 2.5 for this US original K2.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

got a K2 replacement for my damaged K2 on Wed it had 2.0.4 so I manually updated to 2.3.3 but nothing since and Wn is on all the time.


----------



## beckyj20 (Jun 12, 2010)

How can you check to see which version your k2 has? I just got a brand new one the other day and would like to know which version it has. I know it doesnt have 2.5 yet because I dont have folders yet.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If it's 'brand new' it's the international version, 'cause that's the only one they've sold since sometime last summer. . . . but the first post in this thread tells you how you can be sure.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

beckyj20 said:


> How can you check to see which version your k2 has? I just got a brand new one the other day and would like to know which version it has. I know it doesnt have 2.5 yet because I dont have folders yet.


To check which firmware version you have: Home -> Menu -> Settings, then look at the bottom of the screen for the version.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I have the K2i and it just updated earlier this week all on it's own. 

And I should add it is the 2.5.2 update not the 2.5, if that matters at all.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Manual updates are not available.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

we dont really know how many are in the waiting mode.....waiting
sylvia


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

MLPMom said:


> I have the K2i and it just updated earlier this week all on it's own.
> 
> And I should add it is the 2.5.2 update not the 2.5, if that matters at all.


Ditto


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

ak rain said:


> we dont really know how many are in the waiting mode.....waiting
> sylvia


ditto.... waiting


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

It seems like 2/3 of all kindleboarders may have received their update through Luvmy4brats bin file.  Impressive for her, but a very sad story for Amazon's customer service in releasing the upgrade.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Pushka said:


> It seems like 2/3 of all kindleboarders may have received their update through Luvmy4brats bin file. Impressive for her, but a very sad story for Amazon's customer service in releasing the upgrade.


Yeah, it's weird!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

My US DX update all by itself on Tuesday June 8th.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Well, at this point we do have 2 K2-US and 1 DX-US reported as having been upgraded via Whispernet, so there's still hope for us.  (And I'm sure that the small sample size to date along with the lack of any scientific criteria leaves us with a wide margin of error.)


I really CAN read, just sometimes I don't fully comprehend what I read. After having repeatedly re-read the replies you and I received from Amazon CS, I have come to this conclusion.

The update is NOT ready to be released!!!

I don't know why they can't just say that in plain ol' simple English. Guess the more words used, the nicer and politer  it is.

Oh, and they WILL post the manual download link WHEN the update is released.

All this aside, I think they should have used a bit of caution when releasing the "beta" version, such as cautioning the recipients to NOT share the file. Perhaps they could have followed up news of the "leak" with some kind of time frame and a broad plan for the update. I think, but who knows and I'm waiting to be blasted, that people deal with things better when they are kept in the loop.

Just my 2 cents worth.

P.S. I have decided to put my name under the group who isn't going to update until the font hack is ready for 2.5, no matter when I get the update. The font hack makes reading on the Kindle a much more enjoyable experience, tyvm! And reading is why I bought the thing to begin with!!! 

~ Vicki signing off now and returning this thread to NogDoggie


----------



## TheSeagull (Oct 25, 2009)

K2 Global updated via Whispernet on 7th June.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Vicki G. said:


> I think, but who knows and I'm waiting to be blasted, that people deal with things better when they are kept in the loop.


I don't feel like I've not been kept in the loop. Yes, I was disappointed when they switched from "late may" to "over the coming weeks" but I'd rather be sure it's right when I get it. Besides, I bought both my Kindles "as is" and knew what their strengths and limitations were; any updates since then are just extras. . .

I just keep repeating my mantras: "I can still read without the update." (finished 3 books yesterday  ) and "It'll come when it comes."


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Current stats....


*Date*​*K2 WN*​*K2 man.*​*K2i WN*​*K2i man.*​*DX WN*​*DX man.*​*DXi WN*​*DXi man.*​06/11/10​2​0​7​14​1​0​5​0​06/13/10​3​0​10​31​2​1​6​0​


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah.. But we know from the other thread that Luvmy said over 2300 people had DL the 2.5.2 for K2i Which would really skew your numbers here.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Yeah.. But we know from the other thread that Luvmy said over 2300 people had DL the 2.5.2 for K2i Which would really skew your numbers here.


Ultimately I'm personally more interested in the trends in those that were actually installed via Whispernet by Amazon, since I'm sure all the power users here who want it badly enough will have installed manually when available.  I find it interesting that so far in this very small sampling, the global-to-US ratio for both K2 and DX is about 3:1, and it would possibly be higher, at least for K2, if so many K2i's had not already manually installed it and thus would not be available to be updated by Whispernet now. I have no idea what it means, assuming the stats here are in any way actually representative of the actual distribution stats -- and that may be a big assumption.


----------



## SimonStern2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Woot!  I am the first to vote for a K2US manual install.  Just downloaded from Amazon.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Us manual K2US are going to start to pile up!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think the salient fact that has gotten possibly missed in this thread is:

The update is now available for manual download from Amazon


----------



## Clover (Apr 26, 2010)

Ah! You people beat me to it! I'm just dropping in to say that I've manually updated my DX Global an hour or so ago. Woot, updates!

I received my Kindle in May, 2010 and the firmware version stayed at 2.3 til today, even though I left Whispernet on and off for several weeks. Last week I finally completely turned off Whispernet to conserve battery life, thinking the update will come when it comes. I was pleasantly surprised when I saw the official download links today and immediately grabbed the .bin. My Kindle updated from version 2.3 to 2.5.2 without any problems. I already created my collections and am happy to see that the fonts are indeed darker than before.

I'm still waiting for the updated hacks for Asian font characters and screensavers.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, slight flaw with poll, I have a k2i and Dxus, but had to pick for your poll between the two because it won't let me click how both were installed. (Both manual).


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I updated Loonlover's K2 manually.


----------



## MicroBeta (Jun 9, 2009)

US DX Initial 2.3.2 manually upgraded to 2.5.2.

Mike


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I was so excited.. I forgot to leave Whispernet on all night (and had it off from Friday morning - Sunday morning while doing Relay for Life.. but this morning I was rushing around getting ready to leave and went to take vitamins just before running out.  My DX US was in the cover, but the cover was open and I suddenly realized that it was restting itself!  And OMG.. it was the update.  Now I had manually D/L the 2.50 from a link published here in KB (my version prior to that was 2.3.4) and that had been working but as of 10am this morning I'm on 2.5.3!  I REALLY had to leave to take a pt to radiation so I couldn't rush to the computer to report this.. I didn't even know there was a 2.5.3.  This may be the only time I have not manually loaded a new version, being the impatient type.  I see that a manual update was available (for the US DX??) so I'd have updated as soon as I knew about that but they beat me to it!!

My K2 US is loaned out.. maybe I can find out if it has updated..


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

LauraB said:


> Well, slight flaw with poll, I have a k2i and Dxus, but had to pick for your poll between the two because it won't let me click how both were installed. (Both manual).


You should be able to choose up to 4 options.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I just manually updated a K2i purchased today @ Target.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Just manually updated my K2 US from the Amazon site.  In fact, it's still updating.    

I wasn't gonna either, was I?  Cause I was waiting on the hackers.  Oh well....  

big sighhhhhh


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Came home, turned whispernet on, put it into sleep mode, waited about 15 min.  In the meantime, loaded Amazon's new download to my pc.  Confirmed whispernet wasn't giving it to me right now, so proceeded to transfer download, and life is good!  Piece of cake!  Off to figure out/add my categories, actually READ some, and start working on screensaver pics, since I've never done that before, but want them now/once a new version is available.  woohoo!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

NogDog said:


> You should be able to choose up to 4 options.


Must have been user error on my part, because I think everytime I picked one it unpicked the other, maybe it just looked htat way to me?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

LauraB said:


> Must have been user error on my part, because I think everytime I picked one it unpicked the other, maybe it just looked htat way to me?


Either way, we'll manage to survive.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I wasn't going to update the tracking every day, but since today was such a big moving day for the US K2's....

*Date*​*K2 WN*​*K2 man.*​*K2i WN*​*K2i man.*​*DX WN*​*DX man.*​*DXi WN*​*DXi man.*​06/11/10​2​0​7​14​1​0​5​0​06/13/10​3​0​10​31​2​1​6​0​06/14/10​3​34​13​41​4​9​7​1​


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

what patience Kindle CS has. i had problems with manual method but 30 min into it we figured it out. I have it now.
sylvia


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

My K2i updated today to 2.5.2, it must have arrived in the last few days  ( about a week since I last turned WN on, I think)


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

What's this "manual" upgrade everyone is referring to?  Any downside to doing it that way?  I'm okay with waiting another few weeks if necessary, but I am looking forward to having the collections.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

fancynancy said:


> What's this "manual" upgrade everyone is referring to? Any downside to doing it that way? I'm okay with waiting another few weeks if necessary, but I am looking forward to having the collections.


Amazon have now posted the files for manually updating your Kindle. Since these are the official files, there should be no downside to it. Read the instructions carefully and make sure you pick the right file for your Kindle. Happy updating!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_k2land_rec_update?nodeId=200324680


----------



## Capri142 (Sep 25, 2009)

I just don't have the patience to wait.....so I did the manual D/L....piece of cake once I figured out 
what need to be done. Quite a nice upgrade.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, Nogdog,
I downloaded for my K2us last night.
Version 2.5.2.
No sign of any auto to 2.5.3.
Everything just as expected.


Just sayin......


----------



## Batgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I was going to wait and see if I'd actually get the download via whispernet, but since I took the day off from work today, I went ahead and did it manually.  I don't think I've ever received an automatic update since I got my kindle last July.  I'm so thankful for kindleboards so I know when the updates are coming.  Without that knowledge, I have to wonder if my kindle would still be running the version it was sent with.  I'd still love it, of course, but I'd be missing out on new features.  It seems to me that if they're going to advertise it as "no computer needed," they should get those updates delivered.

Well, off to play with collections some more.  Just giving the samples their own collection has already freed up several pages.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I happened to check the version last night and it had gone to 2.5.3.  Not sure what that means though.  The first upgrade to 2.5.2 was a couple of days before the change.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I received my up-date, 2.5.3, this morning via Whispernet, I have a K2I and it only took about 3-5 minutes.  I wasn't stressing about it and am not sure if I will create collections or not and I don't make notes in my books or highlight passages.


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

My K2i updated yesterday. I have started only one collection:" Read next", to bump promising books to the top of the list. Once they are on page 3 or oder I forget them.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

There's no choice for not updated yet.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

4Katie said:


> There's no choice for not updated yet.


Nope, the only real purpose I posted this was just curiosity to see if there were any trends as to which devices were getting the updates sent to them via the wireless. I thought about adding a not-yet-updated option, but then that could be confusing if someone were to check it, then never bothered to change his/her vote when the update came through (or was applied manually).

Anyway, here are the latest running totals:


*Date*​*K2 WN*​*K2 man.*​*K2i WN*​*K2i man.*​*DX WN*​*DX man.*​*DXi WN*​*DXi man.*​06/11/10​2​0​7​14​1​0​5​0​06/13/10​3​0​10​31​2​1​6​0​06/14/10​3​34​13​41​4​9​7​1​06/20/10​5​57​18​56​4​11​8​1​


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I gave up on getting the upgrade over the air, and installed it manually tonight.  K2 US version has restarted, shows v2.5.2, and all seems to be well with the world.  Except that I have a ton of work to do putting 31 pages of books into folders....


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

Interestingly, I had to manually update to v2.5.2 but the v2.5.3 came via WN after a couple of days.


----------



## KeRaSh (Jun 7, 2010)

Same here. Got the 2.5.2 files from lovmy4brats and received 2.5.3 last night via the magical wonders of whispernet.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Bigal-sa said:


> Interestingly, I had to manually update to v2.5.2 but the v2.5.3 came via WN after a couple of days.





KeRaSh said:


> Same here. Got the 2.5.2 files from lovmy4brats and received 2.5.3 last night via the magical wonders of whispernet.


Yeah, from these and other reports, it appears that the 2.5.3 file is a relatively small, incremental patch that requires 2.5.2, and as such Amazon lets your Kindle "pull" it whenever it connects to WhisperNet (and is at 2.5.2 and is not a K2-US). However, since the 2.5.2 is a much larger file, Amazon is only "pushing" it out to a limited number of Kindles at any given time, presumably to limit traffic over the cell networks. (This is all speculation on my part, but a good guess, I think.)


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Sounds about right to me NogDog.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I got 2.5.3 today wirelessly when my WN was turned on for about an hour.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I did the manual


----------

